# How to Activate USB?



## kumars (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi,

 In my office USB ports are deactivated. Device Manager doesn't show any USB Driver settings.. USB Controller is not listed there..

 How do I activate the deactivated USB?


----------



## kaustav_geek (Jul 6, 2007)

Umm... Are the USB ports on the cabby connected to the corresponding USB connectors from the mobo ? Check that.


----------



## kumars (Jul 6, 2007)

There are two ports at the rear and two in front.. Atleast the rear ones are directly connected to the MOBO..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 6, 2007)

you can't activate usb unless you gain admin rights.


----------



## slugger (Jul 6, 2007)

or maybe they've ben disabled through BIOS, in which case u can go to the BIOS and enable it


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jul 6, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> you can't activate usb unless you gain admin rights.



he is right buddy my college has also done the same


----------



## kumars (Jul 6, 2007)

I have all admin rights.. and I checked the BIOS too.. But nothing is there about USB in BIOS..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 6, 2007)

if u haf all the admin rights and if usb is not disabled in bios then there can be only one possibility that its blown up!


----------



## kumars (Jul 6, 2007)

In my office USB access is blocked. Don't know how.. But there is a way to unblock it..


----------



## RCuber (Jul 6, 2007)

^^Put a screenshot of the device manager window if possible.


----------



## kumars (Jul 6, 2007)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=961&stc=1&d=1183723232


----------



## Liggy (Jul 6, 2007)

kumars said:
			
		

> I have all admin rights.. and I checked the BIOS too.. But nothing is there about USB in BIOS..


 
if it's not in BIOS then the firmware needs to be upgraded. there should be an option it might be under integrated periphials (devices), then onboard devices. if it is still not avalible then yeah you more then likely need new firmware. the USB's could be unplugged from the mobo.... check this site out as it has some info on USB's not working *www.usbman.com/Troubleshooter%20General.htm


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 6, 2007)

usb is indeed blocked. check if u can access group policy editor. if u can't then u don't haf full admin rights.


----------



## kumars (Jul 7, 2007)

I have Access to Admin Tools > Local Security Policy


----------



## kumars (Jul 9, 2007)

whats next?


----------

